# New pots and pans (Opening)



## shichangchu (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm currently in the process of helping to open an upscale assisted living facility. I was wondering if there was any specific lines of pans that people prefer, as well as some brands that haven't worked out. We are using Sysco and MJ Kellner. I'm looking for a standard workhorse for saute pans and sauce pots, as well as a few that are stainless steel for specific items. 

This is new territory for me as other kitchens I've worked in have been fully stocked.


----------



## MATFER BOURGET (Sep 6, 2018)

*ALL-CLAD is a sturdy brand, I prefer FALK BELGIUM myself and the classic MAUVIEL*


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

I recommend that you do the research and learn what makes certain cookware good, including the different performances that comes with different materials. This is critical knowledge that any professional cook should know especially if they are responsible for putting together and running a kitchen. 

We can literally recommend a thousand different brands of cookware and any one of them will get the job done. But, you will have cheated yourself out of gaining valuable knowledge that will benefit you in your new position as well as throughout your career. 

Once you have narrowed the field to a handful of choices, come on back and any one of us will be more than happy to share any experiences we have with those brands. 

Good luck.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Vollrath is very reliable and inexpensive.


----------

